# Gull Rescue Need Advice



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

This gull was dropped off at my shop this afternoon. Obvious beak injury. Looks old? His tongue is not dried up and he is able to drink on his own and ate some bread before he was given to me. I am off to store to buy fish and bone meal... any advice appreciated. What kind of Gull etc. Will the beak possibly grow back? I have my vet who will look at him on Monday... he has made prostethics(sp) for a beak on a swan... so he is thinking that may be a solution. In the meantime, he is hydrated and healthy looking otherwise. Note he was not capable of flying away during his capture. All bones and body parts other than beak look good. Thanks in advance and I will be back after I get food for him!!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cricket, 

The beak injury does look relatively "old" and I very much doubt it will grow back. It's a very odd looking injury to the beak, almost like someone took a knife to it and tried to whittle it down like a piece of wood 

The pictures aren't the clearest and I really don't know what species it is. All I can tell you is that it's a fairly young bird, I'd guess 2 years old or so. Gulls take about 3 years to fully mature and then they have all white heads and depending on the species again.

You're doing the right things so far...rehydration, then food, keep him warm too, just like for a pigeon rescue. Sardines, salmon, tuna are good or even chicken or scrambled eggs. They are omnivores as I'm sure you know but fish/seafood is more what their sea fairing brotherin would eat away from fast food restaurants etc. Hopefully your vet will be able to fix the beak, maybe even shape or file it down a bit and depending on the prosthetic idea.

Good luck with this bird, and keep us posted.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Cricket,

Can't add to Brad or your ID on the type of gull you have there, and it sounds as though you'll be getting some menu items for the bird which will help no doubt. Don't know if you were trying to run down some rehab places in the area to sign him over to, in case you are:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=59956&postcount=8

http://www.majesticwaterfowl.org/wfrehabbers.htm

http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/contactA.htm#il

I don't believe his beak will regenerate on it's own either and he probably
will need to have a prostethic fabricated/adapted for him. I believe h/she
falls into the 'protected wildlife' category.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow...that looks strange.

Seeing it first hand and up close, can you explain the damage in detail to both upper and lower mandable's?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cricket, I know nothing about gulls but I wonder if something else is going on to cause him not to be able to fly.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

I know the photos aren't the greatest, I will take some again tomorrow in the daylight and not so rushed... His lower beak is fully in tact. His tongue sticks out some and he flops it around sometimes and it looks like a sardine! His upper beak looks like it may have been crushed. His upper beak, if you were to look down on it, looks like a three pronged crown. The middle section being the largest. It appears the break went up to his nostrils, which are lower on the beak than a pigeon. That is how the three split developed. He does not seem to be in any pain. His eating ability is off. He is still not hungry, thanks to the 1/2 bagel he ate whole before I could pull it from the carrier. I asked the people not to give him bread, but they said it was the only thing he could grab and eat. After I saw him swallow down 1/2 a bagel whole, I'd say his food will need to be large enough to get a grip on. I gave him some raw shrimp which he had a hard time picking up. He has since settled down in a cat box full of hay for the night. He is feisty. I examined him and found him to have mites, so I dusted him. He almost killed both me and my husband in the process. His beak can still pack a punch! I can see his crop is still loaded so I will not attempt any more food this evening. He is warm, secure and has water. I wish his beak would grow back... but at least my Vet said he will possibly build him a new one. He needs to first take a look and then decide. I will keep you all posted, in the meantime, keep the ideas coming.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Maggie, my guess is he is starting to become malnourished and weak... he was found in a gas station parking lot begging for food. He most likely has been living off of fries and chips and BREAD! He most likely has parasites too. We'll see.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cricket, that sounds reasonable. Keep us posted. We'll be thinking of the little guy.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

He is a Lesser Black Backed Gull... according to our findings thus far... and immature. Most likely in his second or third year... We think.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cricket, 

I think all the basics have been covered here and you're doing all you can for him at the moment. Not sure what other information you're looking for and you seemed to have identified him. 

I rescued a gull 2 summers ago in similar circumstances. I found him parking lot bound at a strip mall, also scavaging whatever he could to eat. I noticed however that this gull had something wrong with one wing, as it was hanging low and this was the reason he couldn't fly. Did you do a once/twice over of your gull, looking for any broken bones in the wings?

I think gulls are beautiful birds, even though many people hate them, just like pigeons. To me, they are just important/beautiful or deserving as any other bird in need. They have incredibly sharp & powerful beaks for sure, watch yourself and your face around the bird!


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

We checked him over pretty thouroughly... all bones in order. He seems 100% except his beak! and the mites. I'm sure his stool would reveal some nasty tenants. Would it be wrong for me to treat him with ecto/endo tincture? for external/internal parasites? We already dusted him. Tomorrow is a new day. Hopefully food will be eaten without any crazy ritual dance. Wish us well!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Cricket, I'm sorry I can't add anything helpful. I just want to say that I hope all goes well for this Gull and I'm really glad you were able to get him.

Your Vet sounds terrific! Not all could/would make a prosthetic beak, and not all would even be interested in trying. KUDOS to your Vet!

Will keep watch as I am very interested to see what happens! Since this bird is young, hopefully, that will work in its favor!

HUGS AND HEALING THOUGHTS!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Cricket said:


> We checked him over pretty thouroughly... *all bones in order.* He seems 100% except his beak! and the mites. I'm sure his stool would reveal some nasty tenants. *Would it be wrong for me to treat him with ecto/endo tincture?* for external/internal parasites? We already dusted him. Tomorrow is a new day. Hopefully food will be eaten without any crazy ritual dance. Wish us well!


Oh ok....probably just weak from hunger and dehydration then as you surmised. Are those the drops that go on the foot of a bird? I would worry more about getting him hydrated (which you said you have), and then working on building his strength up more with some good protein enriched fish etc.

Gulls and birds that eat flesh, scraps and garbage are always going to have internal parasites and they seem to cope better with them than birds such as pigeons. You could treat him tomorrow or have your vet do it on Monday, but I think it will be an excercise in futility and if/when he gets released. He'll pick them up again in short order.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

OK, today I managed to get a really good look inside this guys mouth. What I originally thought was his tongue, is somehow a part of his upper beak, roof of his mouth, or his nasal passage????? It is hard and falls off to the left or the right when he opens his mouth and gets in his way when he tries to eat. He eats shrimp whole with very little problems other than that thing in the way... He is throwing himself against the crate door and wants badly to get out. I have put a call in to a Rehabber who supposedly specializes in Gulls, and am waiting for her to return my phone call. My vet will still take a look and see if he can't create some sort of beak modification. AND, now I think he is a Greater Black Backed Gull due to his pinkish legs rather than yellow. What is that thing????? Any thoughts?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Don't know but you might put a sheet over the cage to calm him down.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cricket, there is a thread in the "Emergency - Sick or Injured Pigeons" forum that was started by "Hannabelle" , September 7, 2006. In it George Simon mentioned her pigeons beak may be simply bent back and could be straightened. For whatever reason, I cannot link a thread but this is George's post: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=152732&postcount=10

This is Hannabelle's response: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=152828&postcount=16


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Maggie, wouldn't that be something????? I have to tell you... when I examined this little fellow I am calling William (Bill for short), he clamped his beak shut so strongly, and to pry it open was too risky since the outer edges are thin and pointy. I would love to find out that his beak or part of it was just lodged inside somewhere!!! I guess I won't really know for sure until either the Gull Rehabber calls and sees him or the vet... and at this point, my guess is we will be waiting until Monday afternoon sometime. Ugh. At least he eats and drinks, right? Poor Bill. Thanks for that link.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Grea idea Nona, never thought of this. Thanks.

Reti


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks all!!! William, or Bill is going to a Wildlife Rehabilitator who specializes in Gull's tomorrow morning. She happens to work at a Vet Hospital and has an Aviary set up at the hospital! as well as one at her home! She loves pigeons, by the way. Anyhow, she will access his condition tomorrow. I will let you all know how things turn out. She is not too keen on the prostetic idea. She says those need to be re-done every so often which is not good in the case of a wild bird. Hmmm... anyway, thanks for all the great advice. Keep your fingers crossed for Bill.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Good luck, hope this guy will do well.

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Just saw this post, Cricket. I had a gull a few years ago (Jonathan Livingston, of course) who we found at a park with a broken wing. Two little girls were hitting him with a stick. I wasn't there (my roommate brought him home) but that's a good thing, as it would have ended in me explaining to the nice policeman why I was hitting the little girls with a stick...... We set his wing and after three or four days, he settled right in. He was a juvenile, probably a year or so. At first I would fill the bathtub for him upstairs and let him out into the bathroom. He could hop just fine and would go right for the tub, and just float around and splash for awhile before he looked ready to hop out, then I would help him. After a week or so we just filled up a kiddie pool in the living room and he got free reign of downstairs (my dogs and cats have been well-trained by birds...and trained in general around smaller critters). Maybe you could fill a pool halfway with a dog fence around it to keep him in? That might help him settle down if he can swim and preen and get some energy out. I got fresh and frozen fish for Jonathan from the grocery store and he did very well on that. Good luck with yours!


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Brace yourselves... they decided to give him the "gift" of euthanasia... it was mainly because of his limitations in the wild with his beak so damaged. They, the rehabber and the vet on premise, decided that the damage was too severe for release even if he were to be kept over the winter. His eating abilities are less than his competition. He would eventually die or suffer a long starvation process. He was not a candidate for a prosthetic since these things are not as advanced as we would need. Between the cold temps, the warm temps and his age, the prosthetic would simply fall off and need to be readjusted, fitted and sized. This would not be possible for a wild bird. To keep him, would make him a pet... and would only be fair in the right environment with others of his kind etc. My heart breaks as he was certainly becoming familiar with me, even in such a short time. The part in his mouth that was getting in the way of his eating, was indeed a sliver of his original beak hanging on by just a thread of tissue. The vet and the rehabber guess that his beak had been crushed by another larger Gull... He was a Herring Gull... juvenille. I wanted to scoop him up and run! I just did not know where to go... and in my heart, I knew it would not make for a great life to be cooped up in a dog crate... or a bathroom just to keep him alive... ouch. My vet was willing to build a prosthetic... but that would have meant a life of confinement... and with who? I dropped him off this morning believing that he would be alright. Winter over with the rehabber and release in the spring. I denied the beak as an ongoing issue... since he was capable of eating and drinking... although I agree he was debilitated by his injury. He ate slower and had some extra difficulty picking things up, but yet, he could manage in the end. I admit in the wild, he didn't stand a chance against his own kind... my heart is heavy... He had such life in his eyes... I feel like I have let him down... yet I rationalize and tell myself that this was the right decision... for his sake, in the long run... why does it hurt so much? ick.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cricket, 

I'm sorry that it turned out this way for the gull today. Your vet certainly had the motivation and desire to help as did everyone in this case. 

The gull that I rescued too, had to be euthanized. He was taken to the Toronto Wildlife centre but his wing had been broken for too long and had already begun to heal incorrectly. He would never fly again and like your gull, realistic options for a normal life in the wild or even in captivity were practically nil. 

At least we have to believe and feel that the right decisions were made because euthanasia is a much "kinder" way to go than by slowly suffering in the wild. You really did all you could and just by taking this gull out of the parking lot was an act of kindness. Who knows how long he could have been there, slowly starving to death or even possibly being run over by a car.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Cricket, I'm sorry to hear the news, and hoping that you will find a way to feel
OK with the decision to leave him there. As Brad said, he could have had a pretty tough roe to hoe in the wild in his condition. Perhaps he may never have
adjusted to 'home life' as well, and certainly without the companionship of 
other gulls to 'buddy-up' to. These situations are never easy, you certainly did your very best to help him.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Cricket,

I'm so sorry the gull had to be euthanized, but I kind of felt from the beginning that this would be the only option for the bird. You DID do the right thing by taking the bird to the wildlife rehab, and they, in turn, also did the right thing by releasing this bird from what would have been a most likely stressful and unhappy life in captivity or a prolonged and painful death in the wild. It's never easy to accept something like this, and I feel for you. Sending you a big, big hug ..

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I, too, am sending LOTS OF COMFORTING HUGS!

I understand how badly you feel. I know that all of us have had to make such sad decisions. Unfortunately, between euthanasia and a questionable quality of life, I think the right decision was made. Certainly doesn't make things easier but I'm glad he didn't have to suffer needlessly.

I'm so sorry. We know you did all you could.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Cricket, I'm so sorry that things didn't turn out as well as we hoped for the young gull. You gave him all the support you could, but it's still hard to absorb. It sounds like you learned a lot working with this bird. His legacy may be the knowledge you need to help the next bird.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cricket........that is sad news for the gull but only from OUR point of view. He didn't stand a chance in the wild and by you saving him and letting the experts do what needed to be done, you actually spared him the event of dying a slow painful death from starvation. Someone upstairs knew that this bird was in for a life of suffering and sent it to you so that the right thing could be done. We always say we can't save them all, but sometimes captureing them and ending their suffering IS saving them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear the results. It is very hard to deal with seeing things from the heart, but seeing things realistically it was the best decision for the bird.

Thank you for all you did for this gul, and I'm sending you a BIG hug.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cricket, sending my love to you. I have been there, done that, and it is one of the hardest things to go through.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Thank you all for your kind words... I slept on it... and I do feel that it was the correct thing to do. Despite the cold chill that went down my spine and awoke me in the middle of the night... I sense he is in a better place. My only regret now is that I did not assist in the euthanasia... for me, I think it would have been easier being a part of his crossing rather than seeing him so alive... and just being told he was put down and gone. It is hard for me to think of him "gone." Anyway... thank you "pigeon-talk" for being there for so many situations! I love the connections we have all made here at this site. The expressions in comfort, co-miseration, joy, excitement, confusion, story sharing, questions, compassion, etc. is a necessity to us all. So nice to know you are all out there in your own parts of this world just being the "good" people that you are... Rare, yes! but REAL! Thanks again.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Lovebirds said:


> Someone upstairs knew that this bird was in for a life of suffering and sent it to you so that the right thing could be done. We always say we can't save them all, but sometimes captureing them and ending their suffering IS saving them.



Renee, these are words that everyone here should always remember...very comforting to think of when these kinds of events take place.......Thanks.



Cricket - I'm sorry for the sad outcome- you did all that you could possibly do.

Linda


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

*i'm coming here late...*

...but i just wanted to say what a gorgeous gull he was, a real looker i tell ya. i am so sorry, i know how badthat hurts, but please know he was with you at the end and he did trust you. i know his life touched you, it did me, and i just hope he's in seagull heaven with a new beak with all the fishes he wants in return for te suffering he had to endure. 

keep on the good fight, and happy holidays... i love seagulls, this one was so pretty...


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

This sis a Ring billed seagull


----------

